# Mathews MQ32



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I just bought a mathews MQ32. Is this a good bow to hunt with? Dose anyone own and have success with it?


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I shot one for 2 months and traded it back in. couldn't stand it.

DeVore


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I shot one for 2 months and traded it back in. couldn't stand it.

DeVore


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't owned one myself, but if it's made by mathews I am assuming that it is a good bow, I defiently would snatch it up if its got the right price.


----------



## Bowhuntin101 (Dec 18, 2005)

I own a Mathews MQ32 and I will never sell it. I have killed numerous deer with it including a 146" 10 pointer a 136" 9 pointer and a 126" 10 pointer. It is the flatest shooting bow. I've killed deer as close as 5 yards and as far as 51 yards pulling 70 lbs. My opinion don't get rid of it keep it. You'll love it. I own 2 mathews i own the MQ32 and the Outback. I mainly shoot my MQ32 i think its the best hunting bow ever made. Ive owned it for 6 years n only lost one deer with it.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

im with bretts, if its a matthews, its bound to be a good bow. but lets not lay all the credit off on the bow, theres gotta be a skilled shooter to release the arrow aswell :beer:


----------

